# Advice - maybe selling my '12 CAAD10 3 Ultegra



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

I pulled the trigger and picked up a gorgeous 2012 CAAD10 3 Ultegra yesterday. It's my first road bike and I was thrilled! (No problems with it being too aggressive for a noob or other BS, see my other posts). They had only 2 56cm BBQ color '12 CAAD10's left. I went in to buy the 105, but for a couple $hundred more he offered me the Ultegra so I took it.

But, as my luck often goes, literally this morning I was told about a personal family situation. Long story short, I'm thinking of selling my 2-day old bike with only 15 miles on it  

Can anyone offer any advice on selling it? Should I put up on ebay and ship through lbs? Can I sell for basically the same price I bought it? (It has Cat Eye strada and 2 shimano fiberglass bottle cages on it which I can throw in free). It also has the Ultegra SPD SL pedals. Can/should I throw them in for another $120?

Just wanted some opinions on pricing and how to do it...thanks guys. 

PS - Man this really sucks!!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

If it is a couple of days old and only 15 miles, you might want to go back to the bike shop you bought it from and try returning it. Many bike shops will take bikes back within a few days of purchase.

Wish you the best,


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm actually kicking myself for not trying that earlier..for some reason I felt that the sale was "final" sort of like driving a new car off the dealer's lot. Anyway, I called them and a lady said they take returns within a couple of weeks (hope she's not new there). Now I just need to get over the feeling that it's a d**k move on my behalf - they were very helpful during the buying process. 

Thanks Veloci1!


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Explain your situation and hope for the best. Selling it yourself and you will take a hit. Remember there is no warranty for the second owner.


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bluechip said:


> Explain your situation and hope for the best. Selling it yourself and you will take a hit. Remember there is no warranty for the second owner.


No warranty for second owner....... Well...... Cannondale can't tell that. Bill of Sale? I could have bought it for my friend (person I sold it to) as a gift. 

That statement can't be completely true.


----------

